

2gossip – location based social network - ahmtdn
http://www.2gossip.com/

======
mbrain
co-founder of 2gossip here. Any feedback will be appreciated.

~~~
KhalilK
I see high potential! Kudos to you guys!

~~~
mbrain
Thank you. We are trying to do our best.

